# Attack of the Spadefish



## Sharkfighter (Jun 24, 2012)

Fished half a day Sat afternoon at KC reef (about 2:00-4:30).  Saw some cobes but no bites.  Caught some large Spadefish on Squid. 

 I know they are usually all over but was told that cut jellyfish was only reliable bait for them .  But caught 6 yesterday on squid on the bottom.  On top they had their usual Lock Jaw. 

Yes the usual BSB and other bottom bite was there.  Saw some scattered bait fish but nothing crashing them and no sign of Kings.

Oh and I spent the morning with a Volunteer group CleanCoast.org cleaning up the beach at Raccoon Key.  About 30 of us picked up about 700 lbs of trash.  Can we stop throwing beer cans in the river, and the barrier Islands are not a dumping ground for car tires and old CRT monitors.  Just sayin....


----------



## shanna (Jun 24, 2012)

Why didn't I catch one of those? Let's go fishing tomorrow? The corn is growing fast.  I miss Georgia...


----------



## sea trout (Jun 24, 2012)

awsome spade fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
amen to folks quit throwin garbage!!!!!!!!!!! it just takes a second to squish those cans and throw em in a bag!!!!!!!!!!

i notice you have a walkaround sharkfighter, it seemed so too in another recent pick with your sheeps head.
are you a guide??


----------



## FredBearYooper (Jun 24, 2012)

Awesome! Makes me sick seeing all that trash


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jun 24, 2012)

Not a guide....... yet,  

Had a 19 ft bayliner but decided I loved Reef Fishing and wanted a bigger boat to get to some deeper water and fish some days I couldnt with the smaller boat.  Wife doesn't fish but likes going for boat rides, (will be taking her this afternoon)  She said I can get a bigger boat as long as it had a Cabin for her to lay down and a private bathroom.  Hence the walkaround.

Pics of it are at www.sharkfighter.com/boat

Just celebrated 25 years with her so she is a keeper and she is my best catch ever , so it pays to keep her happy and compromise on the WA especially since she dont complain when I fish so much.

And just because she doesnt ever read this forum. she is also my BIGGEST catch ever LOL


----------



## Bryannecker (Jun 24, 2012)

Get into a school of those spadefish and they will wear an angler out in short order!  Trim the red meat off and they make for a pretty good table fare on the grille.  Nice looking boat and spouse!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## germag (Jun 24, 2012)

sea trout said:


> awsome spade fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> amen to folks quit throwin garbage!!!!!!!!!!! it just takes a second to squish those cans and throw em in a bag!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i notice you have a walkaround sharkfighter, it seemed so too in another recent pick with your sheeps head.
> are you a guide??



I really don't think that anyone that is a member of this forum or that would read this thread would be guilty of littering the waterways. I understand the sentiment and agree wholeheartedly, but you guys are sort of misdirecting your pleas. I think that every single member here is like me or you....if a bottle or can comes floating past my boat, it gets snatched up out of the water and goes into my recycling bins at home.....I carry a roll of garbage bags on my boat and sometimes when we're out fishing we'll go to at least one of the coves that tend to collect floating trash and we stop and get out of the boat and clean it up after we're done fishing. 

I think that rather than to almost accuse our membership of this crime (and it _is_ a crime), a better idea would be organize a group of sportsmen from these forums (or wherever) for your favorite fishing area to get together once a year at a predetermined date and go out as a group and clean it up.

I don't think you'll ever know who the actual culprits are, so the best we'll ever really be able to is to go behind the slobs and clean up after them like we're their mommy and daddy.

Another thing we can do is to report it when we see it happen. DNR doesn't appreciate it any more than we do....they will take action. If you see somebody throw a drink bottle in the water or toss a beer can in or whatever, write down the boat description, reg #, description of the occupants of the boat, date and time and call DNR and report it to them. Then go pick up whatever they threw out and make sure they see you do it....you'll be surprised and the reactions you get. If they confront you make sure they know that you _are_ calling it in.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jun 24, 2012)

germag said:


> I really don't think that anyone that is a member of this forum or that would read this thread would be guilty of littering the waterways.



Ok I poorly worded that and did not mean to accuse anyone of littering.  I apologize if I offended anyone.



germag said:


> a better idea would be organize a group of sportsmen from these forums (or wherever) for your favorite fishing area to get together once a year at a predetermined date and go out as a group and clean it up.



Such a group already exists.  Clean Coast ( www.cleancoast.org )

They are an all volunteer group that meets once a month and goes to a different barrier Island and cleans for half a day.  Next Month is S. Wassaw over by Pine Island and August is South end Of Ossabaw.  

Again did not mean to accuse a reader here of anything.  We are sportsman that enjoy nature and the beauty of the Islands, rivers and coastal areas.


----------



## germag (Jun 24, 2012)

Sharkfighter said:


> Ok I poorly worded that and did not mean to accuse anyone of littering.  I apologize if I offended anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I know about them.....but there's a ton of freshwater inland lakes and waterways that really need help too. For instance, if such a group exists for Lake Allatoona, I'm not aware of it and they are obviously not enough to keep it cleaned up. I'm planning to put my money where my mouth is, too....I've cleaned up several tons of garbage over the years on my own, but I've never organized any groups of people to go out and really clean up. As soon as I get my health issues under control so that I'm phyically capable I'm going to put one together...then you can look for my recruitment pleas here. If it comes to only me out there by myself picking up trash instead of fishing, then so be it. We (collectively) do a lot of grumbling and griping about it but we don't ever seem to find the time to get out in force and do something about it.....nearly all of us are guilty. We see a cove with a bunch of crap washed up on shore and say "Somebody needs to clean that up." then we forget about it by the time we get home and it never gets cleaned up. I don't think that giving up a day of fishing a year is really unreasonable....everyone should be willing to do that. I seriously doubt that a single forum member is guilty of doing the littering, but realistically if you just cruise past and leave it there without taking any kind of action, what's the difference? I know dang well that I've left a LOT of trash laying...I didn't put it there, but I didn't do anything about it either....even though I did think "That needs to be cleaned up", I didn't clean it up.....that probably makes me only marginally less guilty than the moron that put it there, doesn't it?


----------



## Silver Bullet (Jun 24, 2012)

It really is a sad state of affairs.  Saying that the inmates need something to do does not justify throwing things out a car window, or leaving it loose to blow out of a pickup bed...


----------



## sea trout (Jun 24, 2012)

germag said:


> I really don't think that anyone that is a member of this forum or that would read this thread would be guilty of littering the waterways.....if a bottle or can comes floating past my boat, it gets snatched up out of the water and goes into my recycling bins at home.....I carry a roll of garbage bags on my boat and sometimes when we're out fishing we'll go to at least one of the coves that tend to collect floating trash and we stop and get out of the boat and clean it up after we're done fishing.
> 
> I think that rather than to almost accuse our membership of this crime (and it _is_ a crime) go behind the slobs and clean up after them like we're their mommy and daddy.



i am very sorry to offend you!
i did not mean it!
i hope you have a very good week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i will do my part!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## germag (Jun 24, 2012)

sea trout said:


> i am very sorry to offend you!
> i did not mean it!
> i hope you have a very good week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> i will do my part!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Boy....my tone of voice (text?) must have been way different than I intended....

I wasn't offended....my post was to point out that fact and to suggest there might be better, more effective ways to use that bandwidth. We, the members of this forum, can do something about it but we have to get together and organize and go do it....that's all. I sure as heck wasn't trying alienate my friends on the forum, just try to start changing the way we direct our energies. Putting a Mt. Dew bottle in the water is a crime. I don't think there's a single forum member that would do that...but, even though I didn't put that bottle in the water myself, if I just motor on past it a leave it there or if I see it happen and don't report it, I'm not really doing any better than the guy or gal that threw it out. Plus, there's some entertainment value to reporting it....you can really get some reactions all the way up to terroristic threats when it dawns on them what you're doing and the fact that they can _expect_ a visit from the GW. It's really only a matter of changing people's mindsets....right now they don't think that one plastic bottle is a big deal. The GW visit and court experience will convince them otherwise. It's a crime and charges will be pressed against them. I might have to go to court and testify, but that's OK. I have no problem with that. 

At any rate, I hope we're all squared now.....I was just making a point. I wasn't trying to accuse anyone of anything...although going back and re-reading my post I can certainly see how it could look that way. Sorry. I did word that post pretty strongly.

Wouldn't it be nice to go for a day of fishing, hitting all your favorite holes, and not see one piece of trash all day? Not a single drink bottle, no cans, not a single WalMart or Publix plastic bag?


----------



## wharfrat (Jun 25, 2012)

good job on the spades and trash!!


----------



## fishdog (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for picking up after the slobs.


----------



## Inshore GA (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Reel Big-uns (Jun 26, 2012)

Bryannecker said:


> Get into a school of those spadefish and they will wear an angler out in short order!  Trim the red meat off and they make for a pretty good table fare on the grille.


I busted the lid off the cooler with them at the St. Marys jetties, fishing from the boat with frozen shrimp in about 12 ft of water while my son and cousin walked the rocks, sheephead fishing.

 I have always liked the taste of the smaller ones and always wondered how to prepare the larger ones to make them taste better.
Thanks for the tip of trimming off the red meat. 





Bryannecker said:


> Nice looking boat and spouse!


X 2, in the most respectful way.


Bryannecker said:


> Thanks for sharing!


Same here, Sharkfighter.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jun 26, 2012)

Pretty work on all counts Sharky!!!


----------



## Mud Minnow (Jul 3, 2012)

germag said:


> Boy....my tone of voice (text?) must have been way different than I intended....
> 
> I wasn't offended....my post was to point out that fact and to suggest there might be better, more effective ways to use that bandwidth. We, the members of this forum, can do something about it but we have to get together and organize and go do it....that's all. I sure as heck wasn't trying alienate my friends on the forum, just try to start changing the way we direct our energies. Putting a Mt. Dew bottle in the water is a crime. I don't think there's a single forum member that would do that...but, even though I didn't put that bottle in the water myself, if I just motor on past it a leave it there or if I see it happen and don't report it, I'm not really doing any better than the guy or gal that threw it out. Plus, there's some entertainment value to reporting it....you can really get some reactions all the way up to terroristic threats when it dawns on them what you're doing and the fact that they can _expect_ a visit from the GW. It's really only a matter of changing people's mindsets....right now they don't think that one plastic bottle is a big deal. The GW visit and court experience will convince them otherwise. It's a crime and charges will be pressed against them. I might have to go to court and testify, but that's OK. I have no problem with that.
> 
> ...



Awesome job picking up after all the slobs out there!!! By the way, if you're not trying to accuse someone you might not want to quote some one in particular. Especially when what you say doesnt really go with the quote you have selected.


----------



## germag (Jul 3, 2012)

Mud Minnow said:


> Awesome job picking up after all the slobs out there!!! By the way, if you're not trying to accuse someone you might not want to quote some one in particular. Especially when what you say doesnt really go with the quote you have selected.




OK. Thanks.


----------



## panfried0419 (Jul 3, 2012)

Spadefish are good eatin


----------

